

Ask HN: Please complete our Startup Weekend Project Survey - iisbum

I&#x27;m currently participating in a Startup Weekend in Saratoga Spring, NY and could use a little help.<p>If you play the League of Legends video game and can spare a couple of minutes, I&#x27;d be very grateful if you could complete our short (6 question) survey:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;teamote
======
iisbum
clicky:
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/teamote](https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/teamote)

